# 2"-4" warthog nozzle



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Retails for 400, minimum 3gpm needed. Anybody use one yet?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Will it make bends in 3" CI?



gear junkie said:


> Retails for 400, minimum 3gpm needed. Anybody use one yet?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

according to stoneage it will


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Stoneage is good stuff. Is that the WH 3/8"? I think Waldrop mentioned that he has one.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, they made a new 1/4" nozzle. just came out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweat!!! Model #?



gear junkie said:


> Nope, they made a new 1/4" nozzle. just came out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> Sweat!!! Model #?


Freudian slip from the pex man. LOL.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

3/8 wh is pretty good but really need 4gpm at min to move good 1/4 bend are tuff ,but it wiil cut thru a 2x4


----------



## PooperScooper (Feb 11, 2010)

*Warthog*

Just got the new brochure from Stoneage Tools, and apparently this thing is the Cat's Meow... I use small Spinner nozzle on the 3" Grease lines which work well and only cost about $120-150. But supposedly this thing will do even better, and more importantly take Scale off of Cast Iron Pipe for prep purposes. Great idea, but unless you are getting ready for a liner, this is prbly overkill


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

I purchased one. It works well in 2" cast iron lines. It descales the cast iron pipe and navigates xtremely through 2" combi's and 3" short 90's. I was recently jetting all the drain lines in a garage and was able to go through 2 2" combi's 1 3" combi and 1 short 90 elbow all at once. The worthog nozzle pulled the hose pretty easy. I would recommend this nozzle to anyone who jetts. I run a General J-3080 jetter that is 8 GPM @ 3000 PSI. I was using 2500 psi. I payed $480 for it. Hope this helps


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can it handle roots?


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Can it handle roots?


 

I will let you know on monday. I will try it this coming saturday in a pretty bad root infested 4" sewer line.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

You can't cuts roots if you can't see them.


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

drs said:


> You can't cuts roots if you can't see them.


More times than not, you can feel the obstruction in the line. Then you just work that spot(s) until it gets better, or goes away. Another option is to get the line draining, then use a camera in tandem w/ the jet to see exactly where the roots are.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I do agree.

I always got a kick out of watching my Jet clean a line via a camera.


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Can it handle roots?


 
It did handle roots. But u do need a camera to see and position the nozzle right on the spot. I had to set the pressure on my jetter at 3000 psi to be really effective. This nozzle requires patience and let the nozzle do its job. the model number of my 1/4" warthog is WV-P4. Be careful because the 1/4 warthog WV-P4 can easily be confuse with the Badger BA-P4. Both nozzle look the same, but work differently. I asked Plumbers depot what the other plumbers are saying about the nozzle before i got it and said that everyone that buys the nozzle says it is amazing. I Agree with them.:thumbup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

On our trailer jetter we have a skid and non skid chain root cutter. With the skids on, like somebody above me said, you can "Feel" what you are cleaning. We have a 8lbs nozzle called "Storm Blaster". No roots are safe in 6 inch and above. ^ and smaller lines just a reg nozzle and a spinner takes care of the roots. Either way we run a camera to see how we did.

Warthog does not make a model for my trailer jet. 1500 x 35 gpm is "Small" for their Nozzle. 

What other Nozzles does everyone else use?


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

drs said:


> What other Nozzles does everyone else use?


For roots or everything?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

AmericanJetting said:


> For roots or everything?


 
Just in general and I guess that includes roots too.


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

drs said:


> Just in general and I guess that includes roots too.


I have aprox 20-25 nozzles, & don't feel like listing every single one. Some I hardly ever use, while others get used every day. Most of what I use can be found in the US Jetting catalog, & I can't copy pictures from it. 

http://www.usjetting.com/pdf/us-parts-catalog.pdf


*MY 1/2" NOZZLES*
page 3: RPD Drain Jet (3 rear)
page 3: RPD Drain Jet (3 rear - 1 front)
page 3: Towing Hook-Eye 
page 4: Elongated Penetrator
page 4: Egg Head Penetrator (Made by Enz. Use this one more than any other)
page 6: De-Scaling Spinner (Made by Enz)
page 8: Warthog Super Spin 2 (use this one for manholes. This thing is a beast!)
page 14: Jet Sonde Transporter

Also have a bunch of 1/4" & 1/8" nozzles. None are real expensive, & most of them suck.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking into the egg noz. 

What do you think of the camera-Jet combo jetters?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump. Anymore thoughts on the 1/4" warthog, particularly on grease?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Bump. Anymore thoughts on the 1/4" warthog, particularly on grease?


I thought Plumber Rick gave them bad reviews. I don't know if I can trust a salesman due to the up selling but many gave them poor reviews.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

We love ours. We've shredded fine roots out of orangeburg with it and used it on grease. It works well. I had to send it in for warranty work as it stopped spinning. They polished it up and it works better now as it spins but turns noticeably slower than before which improved its performance.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> We love ours. We've shredded fine roots out of orangeburg with it and used it on grease. It works well. I had to send it in for warranty work as it stopped spinning. They polished it up and it works better now as it spins but turns noticeably slower than before which improved its performance.


The wt right? How much did the service cost? Do you know about how many hrs before needing service?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> We love ours. We've shredded fine roots out of orangeburg with it and used it on grease. It works well. I had to send it in for warranty work as it stopped spinning. They polished it up and it works better now as it spins but turns noticeably slower than before which improved its performance.


WV model? What specs on the jetter you're using? How bad did jetting mess up the orangeburg? Thanks,


----------

